# Help with skinny calves and boot fit



## Gouldy (Jan 13, 2020)

I have a pair of burton rulers dual zone speed lace, 10.5UK, that fit really well from just above the ankle and down. Full heal hold, comfortable fit, the lot. 

Issue I have is I've got quite skinny legs and even cranking the top zone as hard as possible I still have quite a gap between shin and tongue so I have to lean quite a way to engage on the toe side. Has anybody had similar and solved it, either by padding it out somehow or something else? 

The only thing I can think of is to buy some cheap shin pads to go between the liner and tongue maybe..... 🤷‍♂️


----------



## BoardieK (Dec 21, 2015)

I'm currently using a fleece buff doubled over and wrapped around my from leg. Rear leg I use a Sidas gel shin pad but by the end of the day it has always worked its way around to my calf.


----------



## jbourne84 (Apr 16, 2018)

I'm in the middle of trying to solve this issue as well, i got a case of the chicken legs and im trying tighten my size 10 Burton Imperials around my shin. I think my next boots I might see if I can make 9.5 work but for now these boots still have a lot of life left in them.

I'm considering buying these masterfit eliminator shin pads, but im not totally sure how well they work so im still researching.

Angry Snowboarder has a series of videos of using J-bars, C-bars, and other custom cut foam ways of making your boot fit better. This video is about custom cut tongue shims, seems like a good solution to try but my issue is that the tongue of my burton liners have Velcro (yours may too) which would make adhering these (the way he does it) difficult. Could make just stuff it in there?

Hopefully others post their solutions


----------



## Gouldy (Jan 13, 2020)

Yes I have velcro as well. Though going through the comments he reckons you can still use the foam method just by packing it below where the velcro goes. Will try and give it a go!


----------



## Needmoresnow (Dec 29, 2019)

I had a similar issue with my Photons. I ended up using sticky-back foam sheets and made some shims for the back of the shell tounge. Did two layers and made a huge difference.


----------



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

Have you added j bars? They wrap around your Achilles to hold your heel down, made by Burton to Velcro behind your liner









Burton J Bars


Burton J Bars, Shop Boots, Boot Laces, and Boot Fit Accessories from Burton, ThirtyTwo, and Salomon. Copper Mountain, Colorado. Rider owned since 2003




gravitee.com


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Get married, have some kids, and get a job in tech. Figure out what flavor of Ben and Jerry's you like best.


----------



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

drblast said:


> Get married, have some kids, and get a job in tech. Figure out what flavor of Ben and Jerry's you like best.


10/10 support this advice, chunky monkey


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Elevation212 said:


> 10/10 support this advice, chunky monkey


Yeah, it's a long term solution, not a quick fix.


----------



## dwdesign (Mar 30, 2011)

Tongue shims help. You can also try Strapins or any similar heavy duty stitched velcro straps.


----------



## Needmoresnow (Dec 29, 2019)

drblast said:


> Get married, have some kids, and get a job in tech. Figure out what flavor of Ben and Jerry's you like best.


I've substituted the Ben and Jerry's with beer, similar results


----------



## Myoko (Dec 11, 2018)

dwdesign said:


> Tongue shims help. You can also try Strapins or any similar heavy duty stitched velcro straps.
> 
> What he said above. Shared a video of Ryan Knapton and how he sets up his boots awhile ago.


----------



## bob2356 (Jul 13, 2012)

You might want to try going to a good ski boot fitter. They have all kinds of cool pads, shims, toys, to make things work better with all kinds of boot problems.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Strapins are great but kinda hard to use with some boa boots unfortunately


----------

